# Astoria AL 2 Lever service advice



## VWCafe (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi all. I am a newbie to the forum so please go easy. I am building a mobile coffeee van and have purchased a used (fairly old) CMA Astoria AL2 lever machine which runs on LPG and Elec.

I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice on finding an engineer (ideally based in the north of England) who has the skills to service the machine. Clearly being a lever machine, AND dual fuel puts it in a rare space in terms of finding a suitable engineer and I have heard that most engineers won't touch them because they are no longer used to working on them and/or dont have correct tools to work on them.

Also, how would I go on with getting a boiler pressure check done? Are there any gas safety engineers who specialise in espresso machines for the LPG side of things.

Thanks in advance fo any advice that can be offered. I guess I am just really looking for someone who can inspect it before use, and replace any parts that may need replacing, certainly from a safety perspective.

Best wishes coffee lovers!!!


----------

